# R/C Fun Run, Friday August 19th



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

R/C Fun Run Friday August 19th. Offroad/Onroad R/Cs welcome. 1/8 to micro. Free run with jumps, long jump contest, offroad drag race/onroad drag race, frontflip/backflip contest, Nicest paint contest. $3 to enter for all day access and access to the contests. As of now we will not provide electric. If we find a way to provide electric we will. So as of now bring charged batteries. As long as the R/C fun run the FJ parkboard will have a Food Stand (dogs, burgers,fries,pop,beer) There will also be the annual duck races, Four Dueces Cruise In Car show, and the burn out contest. For more info on the other events see here, http://fortjenningspark.com/Park-Activities/motor-madness-weekend.html
Registration and start time our TBA. To register before hand PM me. here is the address, 215 N Water St, Fort Jennings, OH
Any questions PM me.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

updated with a flyer


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

bump ttt


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

cancelled! Lack of interest


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

keep trying bud. Eventually you will get enough interest. I know UNOH college has started an RC club


----------

